# Fixed window regulator - £45 all in!



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Had the dreaded window regulator failure on Tuesday lunchtime. Window went down fine, halfway back up crunchy noises & no go 

Quick blast through the forum, spoke to Alan at Electric Window Repairs - http://www.electricwindowrepairs.co.uk/ ... s-36-p.asp - what a lovely bloke, he overnighted the repair kit to me, it arrived Wednesday lunchtime & last night I tackled the problem....

Just under two hours later, a fair bit of swearing (especially when I refitted everything only to find out I had forgotten to plug in the electric window / mirror switches so had to pull the door card off yet again :roll: ) all was working, window actually fits slightly better than before to the door seal.

I did call Audi Edinburgh regarding them replacing the regulator for free but because 'we don't know the car Sir' they offered to look at the issue & diagnose it (for £90!!) then present the case to Audi UK for an 'assessment' I didn't want to wait days or weeks without a working window so thought I would risk £45 & attempt it myself. So glad I did.

If I have to do the same to the passenger door I reckon it would be an hour start to finish - thinking of doing it for peace of mind :?:

ANYWAY.....I am not a mechanic by any means but a bit of planning, good advice (from this forum & using Alan's instructions & how to video - 



 ) this can be completed by anyone with a bit of patience. Don't pay the stealer - do it yourself


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Good post, the power of the forum....


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

£90 to diagnose an issue that everyone in the world who visited the TT forum knows about [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] That's like being robbed and raped at the same time... Good thing you did it on your own!


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep Alan has been covered a few times here.
However....

Audi are replacing FOC now. See the sticky the top of the forum. And you get 2 years parts warranty from Audi.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

naughts4187 said:


> Yep Alan has been covered a few times here.
> However....
> 
> Audi are replacing FOC now. See the sticky the top of the forum. And you get 2 years parts warranty from Audi.


As my post clearly states - I checked on the forum before I spoke to Audi, I was told that as my car was not serviced by Audi they would have to diagnose the fault before speaking to Audi UK to find out if the repair would be covered. 
My life is too short to wait for that so I fixed the problem for £45 the day after it arose (half the cost of the diagnosis alone). Even if it was repaired by Audi the time cost to take it there a minimum of twice to first have them find the fault then back again to have it fixed would have far outweighed the value of a 'free' repair.

Also I have replaced the low quality Audi mild steel wire with a stainless one that no doubt will long outlast even the new OEM part.


----------

